# Icd9 - What DX code to use for infected



## Brenda McCool (Jan 6, 2011)

What DX code to use for infected abdominal mesh that is being removed? Thanks


----------



## valerieeanderson (Jan 6, 2011)

Is there an abscess or was it because of a device? Can you provide more detail?


----------



## Brenda McCool (Jan 6, 2011)

Per the operative report it looks like right lower quadrant abdominal wall fistula with infected mesh. The mesh had eroded into the bowel. Thank you


----------



## valerieeanderson (Jan 6, 2011)

569.81 Fistual of the abdominal wall??


----------



## Brenda McCool (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

